# Migration if idiocy



## E.H. (Dec 21, 2014)

Just a though-politically I'm a libertarian Texan. I live to shoot, I don't mind paying taxes as long as I get a say in their expenditures, I respect LEO's who view their work as the public service it is and don't look at themselves as infallible enforcers of the few laws they can remember. I don't think there should be any illegal drugs (I do think using is really poor judgment). I prefer a night watchmen type of state. I'm really a live and let live person. I live a little ways north of Austin TX. The area I live in suits me. I will not however go to Austin if I can avoid it. There are very few Texans left in Austin. Instead it's full of people who migrated from places with far more restrictive laws. There has been an influx of these migratory democrats who come for various reasons but once here seek to turn their new home into copies of the places they left. Austin for example has highest number of "no lawful concealed carry allowed here" (also known as a 30.06 sign) than just about every other city in Texas. Why would I go somewhere I have to stop and check if I can carry before I enter. This got me to thinking, and I've come to the conclusion that the progressive agenda can not be stopped. Why? Well high welfare birth rates, and the new immigration battle provides more uneducated progressive voters then conservative or librarian voters but more insidious is the threat of progressive migration. Ask yourself who here that live in a freer state would willingly choose to move somewhere like California, New York or New Jersey barring something major like work or family obligations. But they have no problem moving to your area and telling you how you should live. Basically we are being moved in upon and bred out. Just a random thought.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

That's why we've learned to be thankful for plague.

I'm on a Western border of Texas and mexicans are leaving texas because it has gotten so bad. Mexicans with bad azz relatives are leaving texas because too trashed out and psycho.
I see it as "everywhere, tomorrow" with zone signs in places so those district 9 boogers know "concealed carry and low manslaughter prosecution in this area" - because that's all real citizens will have. "Reservations" hmmm...


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

I feel your pain. Here in Arizona we have an immigration problem: we can't keep the damned Californians out!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Austin was solid hippies by the early 70's and they still seem to be there. What happened to the Cedar Hackers? Forget Freer..nobody speaks Engrish around there. Move to Nocona. I been trying to get George Z. and Darren Wilson to move up there. Maybe go myself.

Nocona, Texas - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Yes, but hippie Austin of those days brought money and reputation - that a pretty far cry from "new barter town".


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Ralph Rotten said:


> I feel your pain. Here in Arizona we have an immigration problem: we can't keep the damned Californians out!


Thats going to become a world war z flood once more than 2 light bulbs go on up there too. They just have to not allow any mass exoduses and states need to be ready to close and hold their borders. Or, have millions of bums who have no clue or zip beyond "sex for food or a line" - millions of Hatchett wielding "kai the hustler hitch hiker" wanting to know the way to the free food, all toxic waste, half carrying a resistent pathogen. (more than half I'd think)
Zombieland is already true really in some places. Just waiting for some escalation....


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

E.H. said:


> Just a though-politically I'm a libertarian Texan. I live to shoot, I don't mind paying taxes as long as I get a say in their expenditures, I respect LEO's who view their work as the public service it is and don't look at themselves as infallible enforcers of the few laws they can remember. I don't think there should be any illegal drugs (I do think using is really poor judgment). I prefer a night watchmen type of state. I'm really a live and let live person. I live a little ways north of Austin TX. The area I live in suits me. I will not however go to Austin if I can avoid it. There are very few Texans left in Austin. Instead it's full of people who migrated from places with far more restrictive laws. There has been an influx of these migratory democrats who come for various reasons but once here seek to turn their new home into copies of the places they left. Austin for example has highest number of "no lawful concealed carry allowed here" (also known as a 30.06 sign) than just about every other city in Texas. Why would I go somewhere I have to stop and check if I can carry before I enter. This got me to thinking, and I've come to the conclusion that the progressive agenda can not be stopped. Why? Well high welfare birth rates, and the new immigration battle provides more uneducated progressive voters then conservative or librarian voters but more insidious is the threat of progressive migration. Ask yourself who here that live in a freer state would willingly choose to move somewhere like California, New York or New Jersey barring something major like work or family obligations. But they have no problem moving to your area and telling you how you should live. Basically we are being moved in upon and bred out. Just a random thought.


You're just realizing this? Glad you finally figured it out. I'm on the fence with whether the progressive agenda can be stopped. It may be too late but people only have themselves to blame. Too many people got complacent about going to the poles and making sure the progressives didn't get a foot hold but once they do they are like a cancer.

People from South of the border come here and want to change the new home into the old home. Muslims come here and want to change the new home into the old home. Progressives come from wherever and want to change the new home into the old home. Anyone else see a pattern here?


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Look what happened to Colorado. They got swamped with Californians and now Colorado is "California Light".


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I hate to hear that about Texas. I spent a number of years in Texas, both our Sons are Native Texans and we cherish and love many things about Texas. 

However, I still travel to Texas at least once or twice a year and I've noticed a deterioration of the Liberty Minded Strong Willed Texans and the influx of democrats of all kind. 

Speaking of Nocona, TX, my last baseball glove was a Nokona. After being a Rawlings guy for lots of years I switched to Nokona. Still have it, the softest baseball glove made. Sumbitch was broken in the day I bought it...but being old school, I broke it in anyway because that's what I knew.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

This is good... It's proof that liberals are insane by definition. The typical definition is doing the same thing over and over and expecting a different result each time. The liberals, after screwing up their state with high taxes, unemployment, restrictive laws, etc. come to Texas (or other conservative states) to find a job. Then they want to do (vote, restrict, etc) the same thing they did in the f'd up state they just left. 

I think we need a visa program for anyone come from a liberal state.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy said:


> I hate to hear that about Texas. I spent a number of years in Texas, both our Sons are Native Texans and we cherish and love many things about Texas.
> 
> However, I still travel to Texas at least once or twice a year and I've noticed a deterioration of the Liberty Minded Strong Willed Texans and the influx of democrats of all kind.
> 
> Speaking of Nocona, TX, my last baseball glove was a Nokona. After being a Rawlings guy for lots of years I switched to Nokona. Still have it, the softest baseball glove made. Sumbitch was broken in the day I bought it...but being old school, I broke it in anyway because that's what I knew.


Wa ain't done yet. Look how far Wendy Davis went? And the rest of her cronies we dumped too.


----------



## graynomad (Nov 21, 2014)

> migratory democrats who come for various reasons but once here seek to turn their new home into copies of the places they left.





> People from South of the border come here and want to change the new home into the old home. Muslims come here and want to change the new home into the old home. Progressives come from wherever and want to change the new home into the old home. Anyone else see a pattern here?


Yep, it's happening everywhere.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Same problem here in SC. They have even been on radio talk shows and said "we're here and we're going to change you, get over it".
They've ruined the states they left and now want to make us into yankee-town. 
You know the difference between a Yankee and a DAMNED yankee?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Liberalism is a mental disorder. Insanity is doing the same thing over and over again expecting a different result. Piratesailor is correct, people vote for immoral retard politicians that promise lots of free goodies, then the state gets so bad that people flee and say gee we need to make this new place like home and start instituting the same failed policies and laws.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

It's just getting the stupid to do the nasty lifting so you can dump them and take all. For senselessness and jealousy you think they kind of deserve it - but it gets everyone, or I would not have bothered to try and warn blacks the party was over if they voted puta kinte in.
Here in a couple weeks more food stamps go away. Wonder if they're back from ho-testing yet? They should hurry and maybe learn something about planting something....


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

Progressives get power from those that allow their stupidity. That would be us.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Sumbitch was broken in the day I bought it...but being old school, I broke it in anyway because that's what I knew.


Oil it up, put a ball in it, wrap it with rubber bands and sleep with it under the pillow?


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Ralph Rotten said:


> I feel your pain. Here in Arizona we have an immigration problem: we can't keep the damned Californians out!


I feel your pain also. Here in New Hampshire, we can't keep the Massholes (our word for two-legged carbon units from Massachusetts) out, we can't keep the Bens & Jerrys (Vermonters) out, and we can't keep the New Yorkers out!

I carry concealed, and I have yet to see a sign in ANY store in New Hampshire banning my 2nd amendment rights, THANK GOD.


----------



## E.H. (Dec 21, 2014)

But here is the problem- time is working in the favor of progressives, every election they grow closer to their goals. Wendy Davis is just the latest in a continuing policy of keep throwing crap till something sticks. Throughout the campaign, Davis showed well on most polls taken online and via social media where the average participant age is far younger than the actual average voter age. Meanwhile Abbott crushed Davis in the election when those older conservative voters who are not social media savvy got out and voted. What happens when the older conservative voters start dying off and the current young tech savvy progressive voters become the older voters? When the average age of internet poll takers matches the average age of actual voters? Do you think the generation behind them are going to buck the trend of each generation becoming more accepting of the progressive agenda? I doubt it. As sad as it is, I believe eventually Texas will become a blue state. Meanwhile I don't see any way to make real headway into progressive strong holds.


Piratesailor said:


> Wa ain't done yet. Look how far Wendy Davis went? And the rest of her cronies we dumped too.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

We prep so we can take care of ourselves. 

We have lost faith in the population of the US, who want nothing but to be left to their bread and circus lifestyle. 

We prep because the time for complaining is long since past, he point of no return isn't even in sight any more behind us.

Frankly, IMHO, politics is now a waste of time because all of them are corrupt, all of them do what their masters tell them and the people of the USA most definitely are not their masters any more. 

I say take care of yourselves, your family, and use your mental energy on things that will help you get along in a world that's become reliant on others, a world where 90 percent of the people want the government running their lives, and I say just press on and get about the business of self sufficiency and self reliance.

Your milage may vary.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Hurry along a little too.

And "Massholes" - bwahaha! That a good one


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> We prep so we can take care of ourselves.
> 
> We have lost faith in the population of the US, who want nothing but to be left to their bread and circus lifestyle.
> 
> ...


Excellent, and yes, those are the reasons I try to become more reliant on my self everyday.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> Oil it up, put a ball in it, wrap it with rubber bands and sleep with it under the pillow?


That's phase 1. I have a piece of hardwood carved into a mallet shaped like a ball attached to a handle. Mine is carved out of 1 piece of wood. Phase 2 is to take some leather conditioner and mix with a dab or three of vaseline. Rub the glove down and take the Wooden Mallet Ball and repeatedly strike on the pocket of the glove. I've also used shaving cream after striking the glove for an hour or so. Each night, oil the glove lightly, put a ball in the pocket and wrap it up. Don't forget a daily session of throw and catch. Do this for at least a week and you have a well oiled conditioned and "broken in" glove.

Every year after the season was over, clean and oil the glove for storage. Replace any leather "ties" that look broken or stressed. No reason to use the rubber bands but don't forget the ball in the pocket.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

E.H. said:


> But here is the problem- time is working in the favor of progressives, every election they grow closer to their goals. Wendy Davis is just the latest in a continuing policy of keep throwing crap till something sticks. Throughout the campaign, Davis showed well on most polls taken online and via social media where the average participant age is far younger than the actual average voter age. Meanwhile Abbott crushed Davis in the election when those older conservative voters who are not social media savvy got out and voted. What happens when the older conservative voters start dying off and the current young tech savvy progressive voters become the older voters? When the average age of internet poll takers matches the average age of actual voters? Do you think the generation behind them are going to buck the trend of each generation becoming more accepting of the progressive agenda? I doubt it. As sad as it is, I believe eventually Texas will become a blue state. Meanwhile I don't see any way to make real headway into progressive strong holds.


EH,

You are so right. The progressive's have our schools hence they have our children. They've been indoctrinating our kids for over 50 years. Each generation gets more and more opposed to freedom and more apt to accept regulation.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

Notsoyoung said:


> Look what happened to Colorado. They got swamped with Californians and now Colorado is "California Light".


 I hear you NSY....Colorado along the front range. And to some degree, Wyoming. The Californians move in and buy a ranchette, the first thing they put up after moving in is the "NO Trespassing" and "No Hunting" signs. The dumbasses always bring their stupid politics with them.
They should go back where they came from and finish destroying California, and leave us the hell alone.


----------



## E.H. (Dec 21, 2014)

shootbrownelk said:


> They should go back where they came from and finish destroying California, and leave us the hell alone.


 This is also a problem. They are Americans too. California is part of America too (unfortunately). Yet we (small government, free thinking, independent types) seem to have conceded these territories to this mind rot. We aren't moving there in any large numbers. We are content to sit in our home States and fight them when they get here. Don't get me wrong, all is not hopeless. 2A rights have made major gains in the last decade. More Americans believe the 2A protects the individuals right to own a rifle then ten years ago. But it's not just gun rights that matter. Make no mistake, as long as we are sitting back looking at California, New York, New Jersey and thinking glad I don't live there we will become the next Colorado and Wyoming.

Look at it like this, imagine that a foreign army was invading your neighboring countries and changing their fundamental way of life. You know that without your aid your neighbor would surely succumb. Then this enemy will turn it's sights on you but alone you will not be able to resist forever. Would you stand idly by and let your ally fall or would you join your ally and spend yourself in a worthy cause while you still have the chance to emerge victorious?


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> We prep so we can take care of ourselves.
> 
> We have lost faith in the population of the US, who want nothing but to be left to their bread and circus lifestyle.
> 
> ...


You hit it right on the head!
The time is long gone for CHANGE to happen at the ballot box.
The ONLY control any of us have occurs on our piece of property and in our homes.
The rest of the world is completely out of our control. 
ALL of us must adopt a "king of our castle" attitude. Don't worry about ANYTHING ELSE except your own little kingdom, and PREPARE ACCORDINGLY.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

E.H. said:


> Just a though-politically I'm a libertarian Texan. I live to shoot, I don't mind paying taxes as long as I get a say in their expenditures, I respect LEO's who view their work as the public service it is and don't look at themselves as infallible enforcers of the few laws they can remember. I don't think there should be any illegal drugs (I do think using is really poor judgment). I prefer a night watchmen type of state. I'm really a live and let live person. I live a little ways north of Austin TX. The area I live in suits me. I will not however go to Austin if I can avoid it. There are very few Texans left in Austin. Instead it's full of people who migrated from places with far more restrictive laws. There has been an influx of these migratory democrats who come for various reasons but once here seek to turn their new home into copies of the places they left. Austin for example has highest number of "no lawful concealed carry allowed here" (also known as a 30.06 sign) than just about every other city in Texas. Why would I go somewhere I have to stop and check if I can carry before I enter. This got me to thinking, and I've come to the conclusion that the progressive agenda can not be stopped. Why? Well high welfare birth rates, and the new immigration battle provides more uneducated progressive voters then conservative or librarian voters but more insidious is the threat of progressive migration. Ask yourself who here that live in a freer state would willingly choose to move somewhere like California, New York or New Jersey barring something major like work or family obligations. But they have no problem moving to your area and telling you how you should live. Basically we are being moved in upon and bred out. Just a random thought.


Well, I live in NJ and I've lost count of how many times I've been told on this forum to move to a free state because the folks in the free states have written off the coasts.

You're shocked that people actually follow the advice they get?


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

There is almost as many GD retired new englanders here as native south carolinians now.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

keith9365 said:


> There is almost as many GD retired new englanders here as native south carolinians now.


How many of them were told by someone in the Carolinas to move rather than fight for their rights in their home states?


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

There was an article in some magazine several years ago about retiring to SC because of the cost of living and lower taxes. Now we are one big retirement community in my town. It's slowly going from red state to purple here.


----------



## CrossbowJoe (Dec 21, 2014)

Diver said:


> How many of them were told by someone in the Carolinas to move rather than fight for their rights in their home states?


It will come down to_ hand-to-mouth_.

Religion and race will mean nothing. Just food in the belly.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Boss Dog said:


> Same problem here in SC. They have even been on radio talk shows and said "we're here and we're going to change you, get over it".
> They've ruined the states they left and now want to make us into yankee-town.
> You know the difference between a Yankee and a DAMNED yankee?


Smile when you say"Damn Yankees"


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

keith9365 said:


> There was an article in some magazine several years ago about retiring to SC because of the cost of living and lower taxes. Now we are one big retirement community in my town. It's slowly going from red state to purple here.


Well, your gun laws don't recognize Georgia carry permits, so it looks like you're already on the road to perdition.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Ted Nugent and Tommy Shaw are two good dudes, like their stuff. Don't remember who the other two yahoos of the Damn Yankees but I think the drummer went on to play with the new Lynard Skynard?



AquaHull said:


> Smile when you say"Damn Yankees"


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> Smile when you say"Damn Yankees"
> 
> [video


I smile when I see them headed north on I-95


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Boss Dog said:


> I smile when I see them headed north on I-95


Us "live free or DIE" folks here in New Hampshire are holding down the fort. We are surrounded by Massholes, New Yorkers, Vermonters, and Mainers.

It's a modern version of the Alamo!


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I feel for ya brother.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Ted Nugent and Tommy Shaw are two good dudes, like their stuff. Don't remember who the other two yahoos of the Damn Yankees but I think the drummer went on to play with the new Lynard Skynard?


Lynyrd Skynyrd. Get it right and remove your hat when you mention them.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> Us "live free or DIE" folks here in New Hampshire are holding down the fort. We are surrounded by Massholes, New Yorkers, Vermonters, and Mainers.
> 
> It's a modern version of the Alamo!


How do you explain Jeanne Shaheen?


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Diver said:


> How do you explain Jeanne Shaheen?


I can't explain Jeanne Shaheen. My guess is that all of the New Hampshire welfare leeches and busloads of Massholes all voted for the bitch (pardon my French).

We have our own immigration problem here in New Hampshire..........New Yorkers and Massholes are moving in all the time, like locusts.

I'd prefer that we had Mexicans moving in. At least some of them know how to WORK for a living.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Denton said:


> Lynyrd Skynyrd. Get it right and remove your hat when you mention them.


Seen Skynyrd many times (the "new" Skynyrd). Still a great band. Southern fried rock!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> Lynyrd Skynyrd. Get it right and remove your hat when you mention them.


My bad, must have been drinkin again...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Diver said:


> Well, I live in NJ and I've lost count of how many times I've been told on this forum to move to a free state because the folks in the free states have written off the coasts.
> 
> You're shocked that people actually follow the advice they get?


The problem in South Florida was your compatriots from Nu Yawk and Joisey brought their stinkin' attitudes and ultra liberal politics with them. 
Totally ruined Palm Beach County. The place I grew up. Turned into exactly what they had left behind.
We made our escape in 1995. We had to flee OUR homeland.

Yeah, Yankees from places like Ohio and Iowa are good people, but Northeasterners, well.........................................


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The problem in South Florida was your compatriots from Nu Yawk and Joisey brought their stinkin' attitudes and ultra liberal politics with them.
> Totally ruined Palm Beach County. The place I grew up. Turned into exactly what they had left behind.
> We made our escape in 1995. We had to flee OUR homeland.
> 
> Yeah, Yankees from places like Ohio and Iowa are good people, but Northeasterners, well.........................................


You got that right. Northeasterners are a different breed. I am originally from the midwest.........Ohio-Michigan.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

So can we agree that allowing the northeast to slide into a totalitarian region hasn't worked out to well and that the result is less freedom throughout the country as the subjects of that region move freely around? Perhaps encouraging them to move to free areas is about as smart as telling a bunch of jihadis to drop by for lunch?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Diver said:


> So can we agree that allowing the northeast to slide into a totalitarian region hasn't worked out to well and that the result is less freedom throughout the country as the subjects of that region move freely around? Perhaps encouraging them to move to free areas is about as smart as telling a bunch of jihadis to drop by for lunch?


Reading comprehension is difficult of some...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

We see it all the time; idiot people leave one state because the policies of their elected officials turned out to be evil, socialist, regulatory loving, havoc wreaking policies. So these people flee to other states and bring the exact mindset that they left behind and elect evil, socialist, regulatory loving, havoc wreaking politicians all over again. It has nothing to do with moving freely about the US, it has everything to do with being ignorant evil, socialist, regulatory loving, havoc wreaking idiots. FUBAR


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy, I would really say what I think, but then I would have to ban myself. :68:


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Slippy said:


> We see it all the time; idiot people leave one state because the policies of their elected officials turned out to be evil, socialist, regulatory loving, havoc wreaking policies. So these people flee to other states and bring the exact mindset that they left behind and elect evil, socialist, regulatory loving, havoc wreaking politicians all over again. It has nothing to do with moving freely about the US, it has everything to do with being ignorant evil, socialist, regulatory loving, havoc wreaking idiots. FUBAR


...some of them are my now ex-inlaws... they told us all the time how dumb and backward we are here in the south. But they won't go back to where it's done their way.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Boss Dog said:


> ...some of them are my now ex-inlaws... they told us all the time how dumb and backward we are here in the south. But they won't go back to where it's done their way.


I've run into that too. I grew up in the south and had folks say "Oh, you're not southern!" like there was something wrong with being southern. They don't even see the irony in the statement.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Diver said:


> I've run into that too. I grew up in the south and had folks say "Oh, you're not southern!" like there was something wrong with being southern. They don't even see the irony in the statement.


I moved from the midwest to the northeast over 12 years ago. My wife is from Maine. I ran into all kinds of "bigotry" in Maine because I apparently have a "midwest accent" (whatever the hell that is). Apparently if you pronounce the letter "R", you have an accent.

In the northeast, the majority of the people have eliminated the letter R from the alphabet.............chowdah.........pahk my cah.........imagine living in a land where most people talk like the KENNEDYS!

Mainers have this "you're not from around heyah, ah ya" attitude. We moved to New Hampshire about 3 years ago, and it's quite a bit better. The vast majority of Mainers that I saw were knuckle-dragging liberals who survived on Medicaid, subsidized housing, and food stamps. New Hampshire people have a wicked independent streak, except for the Massholes who are migrating into New Hampshire.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> I moved from the midwest to the northeast over 12 years ago. My wife is from Maine. I ran into all kinds of "bigotry" in Maine because I apparently have a "midwest accent" (whatever the hell that is). Apparently if you pronounce the letter "R", you have an accent.
> 
> In the northeast, the majority of the people have eliminated the letter R from the alphabet.............chowdah.........pahk my cah.........imagine living in a land where most people talk like the KENNEDYS!
> 
> Mainers have this "you're not from around heyah, ah ya" attitude. We moved to New Hampshire about 3 years ago, and it's quite a bit better. The vast majority of Mainers that I saw were knuckle-dragging liberals who survived on Medicaid, subsidized housing, and food stamps. New Hampshire people have a wicked independent streak, except for the Massholes who are migrating into New Hampshire.


and people on this forum keep telling them they should move to a free state and don't like the result when they do.


----------

